# DVI/VGA or Component?



## CAL7 (Dec 16, 2003)

The 921 will be my first HD receiver. My TV has component and VGA connections. Although I don't understand it, because DVI is digital and VGA is analog, I have heard that you can use an adapter from the 921 DVI output to my TV VGA input. If this is true, a) where can I get an adapter, b) is the DVI-VGA preferred over component? Thanks!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Cal7, welcome to DBSTalk! :hi:

I moved your thread to the general Dish PVR forum because it's not really a question that Dish can answer for you. But, the rest of the users here most likely can.

My answer - it depends on what your television is. If it's one of the older Mitsubishis, then the VGA input that's on the back is limited to 640x480 resolution, and you'd have to connect via component inputs to get HD.

If your VGA input is full HD resolution, then you'd have to find a DVI-D to VGA converter. I don't know if that's made or not. I know ATI has a DVI-I to VGA converter, but the DVI-I port is different than a DVI-D port.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Mark, from the pictures you posted and the PDF specification file, the DVI port on the 921 is a DVI-I model. DVI-D ports don't have the 4 holes around the +.

The DVI port is a standard design allowing both analog and digital content to pass. 

It has three subsets. DVI-A just passes analog content. DVI-D passes just digital content, and DVI-I is the integrated port that passes both. The ports all look about the same, but the wires are different.

From the PDF file listing the 921 specifications, it appears that the 921 has a DVI-I port, as it lists RGB as an output below that port. This means you can purchase a relatively cheap DVI->VGA adaptor and get the RGB content off of it. This is pretty much the same resolution as component video however, so you might was well use component.

If the 921's DVI port doesn't pass the RGB signal out, then you do NOT want to try and purchase a DVI-D to VGA converter. These things are very expensive, and in general are pretty big and clunky and do a poor job.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks for the correction, Danny. I would have sworn that I saw the 921 DVI port as a DVI-D. Good catch, and my bad!


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Now the question is, does the DVI actually work in passing an analog signal out, or is it just digital (and nonfunctional) right now?

Do you have a DVI-VGA converter to test it Mark?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

As a matter of fact, I might. I know a DVI-VGA dongle came with one of my ATI Radeon video cards...hmmm


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

I see we now have the official 921 guy watching these posts- talk about thankless tasks.... On the last Charlie Chat there was mention about a HD screen package to go with the 921. Any info out officially on that yet?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No word on that one yet Jerry.

I suspect we won't hear anything about it until the 921s start rolling out in greater supply than they will at the beginning, but that's just my guess. I have no information to back it up.


----------



## Tool408 (Dec 8, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Thanks for the correction, Danny. I would have sworn that I saw the 921 DVI port as a DVI-D. Good catch, and my bad!


Have you compared the 811 DVI to the 921 DVI??

:grin:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No I haven't.


----------



## CAL7 (Dec 16, 2003)

Mark - thanks for moving the post, and the responses. I re-read the posting rules , and I misunderstood the first time around.

The TV is a Mitsubishi 55857, and as you guessed, the manual does say the VGA port is good for only 640x480. So I guess the question is moot. But, thanks anyway.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

The 811 DVI is DVI-D. Saw it on Monday. The 921 is confirmed to be as Danny R said and you need a simple cable breakput to go from DVI-I to BNC's or HD15 connector.

If you have to, you can also get a Component to RGBHV adapter such as the Extron CVC200 although I see this only required in a 811 to Old CRT HDTV. The 921 should be able to handle all HD formats.

A bit of caution about the DVD-D to RGB adapters. At one time it was said these would not be legal to comply with HDCP. OK for computers with SD. Considering we're talking about HDTV here, one must also consider the ramifications of HDCP compatibility when shopping for any converter that sources from DVI.


----------



## More HDTV (Jan 4, 2004)

Has Dish activated HDCP yet? I have an NEC plasmasync 50mp1 and I am sure that it does not have DVI-HDCP.


----------

